# First Musky Trip, Pointers please



## wishingihadaboat (Jul 13, 2007)

As the title says my friend and I are going on our first musky trip. We've heard that around central Ohio that Clear Fork was the best lake so that of course is where we are going to go. I know its bad karma or whatever to give spots away but seeing as we're fishing for musky I dont think there are really any "spots" anyway just a general area. So is there some place that we should hit first on clear fork? What kinds of baits work well, we have some bucktails both inline spinner and regular spinner and a lil'ernie plug. I want to purchase a few more before the trip because Im REALLY good at loosing lures. Thanks for any and all info. Oh yeah, we'll be fishing from a boat


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

If your musky fishing, first of all, don't expect much haha... I fish Cave run in kentucky as well as tygarts creek. It is common to see fish but everything has to go right to catch one.. 

Baits I'd reccomend trying are a cats tail inline buzz bait, get the one that is orange/chartruse.. I've seen it catch lots of fish.. Rattle traps can be excellent once you've found the fish as well, most people will say they are excellent for finding them, but we've found that if you raise a few in one spots, start draggin a trap through there and they will hit. 

Basically this time of year I love top water... oh and grim reaper spinner baits, the double willow blade white grim reaper is awesome, seen it catch quite a few good fish.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Buy a quality lure retriever immediately. I'd recommend the type that uses about an 18 foot piece of cord, rather than the type attached to a long pole. 

The lure retriever can be used for all types of baits in addition to musky baits and will save you piles of money. Retrieve one or two snagged musky baits and the lure retriever will have paid for itself.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Cast or troll the humps. Don't think you are going to find many fish in the shallow areas this time of year. Run that little Ernie fifty feet behind the boat at 4mph and grind the humps.

Good luck


----------



## wishingihadaboat (Jul 13, 2007)

What kind of line do you guys recomend? I want this line to work on musky/catfish/ trolling.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

lil ernie on the humps....at least 50' back. let even more out to make sure you are really dredging those humps. Perch color is a fav of mine.
shallow running baits at the spring hole are a good bet too. I hear that weeds are taking over c-fork right now, so I'd concentrate on the humps.
I troll with 65lb Power Pro or Suffix braid.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Listen to Esoxhunter, I've seen him boat muskies at Lake St. Clair! Haha. But seriously, good advice. 65 lb. braid is definately the way to go, no lighter because first of all, those lures are expensive. And trolling heavier line will help you reach the right depth easier. Good luck, and don't listen to everyone, muskies arent that hard to catch! Everyone gives them more credit like they're smarter or illusive or something. It's all about time and place! Where there are fish, I guarantee someone is catching them.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Wat has been said thus far is all great information. Think deeper water and if your going to get a couple more lures before you go, get a Depthraider or two. 

If you are going to be concentrating on the humps I would go with 80lb braid line either Cortland or Power Pro. Nothing wrong with the 65lb but the 80lb is a little more abrasion resistent and you never know when it might hit a sharp edge. Also don't forget a good reliable leader and a net made for muskie.

One last thing, please watch the water temps, if they are over 80 maybe 82 at the highest it can be deadly to the muskie even if they seem to swim away just fine.


----------



## wishingihadaboat (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks everybody for your help... I was just shore fishing under the dam at alum last night and saw a musky come up to the top for a second and I about freaked out. So now Im super excited to go. Next week I will be purchasing all of my goods to go up and slay some musky. Just been tryin to do as much research as possible so I have something in my favor going into the trip.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i like 65 lb power pro, reason is the 80 is too thick for casting for me and the 50 is too thin for everything...if you are only trolling then might as well get 80. i like 65 because it works well for both troll and cast.. baits i cannot help you with..check out central ohio message board{muskies inc.} they will help you..


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Another vote for the 65 lb test Power Pro. Its about all I use these days. Great all-around line for muskies.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

65-80 is all use for lunge. Im thinking about go lower for all my fishing.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Offshore Angler makes a fantastic braid called MagiBraid. Fantastic stuff. PowerPro is good too, no complaints.


----------



## Carl W. Eisenhart (Mar 27, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Offshore Angler makes a fantastic braid called MagiBraid. Fantastic stuff. PowerPro is good too, no complaints.


I prefer the 80lb cortland spectron for casting trolling I have been very successfull with this line have had no problems.


Carl gottabemuskies.net


----------



## wishingihadaboat (Jul 13, 2007)

I went with the 65# Power Pro line and 165# steel leaders with a marabou bucktail and a grim reaper spinner bait. What kind of rod/reel do most of you guys use? I will just be using a shimano sahara 4000 spinning reel as I dont have a powerful baitcast yet. But I think I should be okay, my rod is a medium heavy and I am decent at working a drag. But if it turns out I enjoy lunge fishing what are you guys using


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Depends on your wallet. 

For the money it is hard to beat a Pete Maina combo from Basspro. For less than $150 you get a good rod and reel.


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

65# Tuff Line XP is All I Use


----------



## wishingihadaboat (Jul 13, 2007)

Fishing report:
The day was a bust. No musky, not even any follows. The lake is infested with weeds so it is near impossible to cast anything and bring it all of the way to the boat with out it having weeds on it. Trolling was also impossible because of it. We did hit a little cove and catch about 8 large mouth but that was it.


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

im thinking about hitting up some muskies this week up at alum...

ill be using shimano 6500 baitcasting reels with heavy action rods.
equipped with 65 lb power bro braided line.

my question is. i use flourocarbon line a lot and was wondering if 30 lb leader with a circle hook will do(with a live chub under a bobber)...i also have 80# steel leader used for cudas..my knowledge is more in saltwater.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Most muskie guys that use flouro use over 100 lb test 135 I think. I would not use 30lb for a leader.

I would use a good single strand wire leader. As far as using live bait, I don't think the temps are quite right for that yet. (up north, they wait until the water temps drop into the 50's and lower). Also if using live bait please invest in a "quick strike rig" as you are far less likely to kill the muskie using one as you would be using a single hook.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I work lighter line. 20lb trilene XL on my 6000's and 25lb on my 6500, which is my Suick chucker. Matching weight teflon leader in black 6-9 inches, ball bearing. I second the quick strike rig, but never use the stinger hook. Even without one, hook your bait just under the dorsal fin and only let you float be down for 10 seconds. Usually big pike and musky will grab a bait and move with it for a few seconds before they turn it head down for swallowing. That way you won't hook them deeply if you are trying to release the fish. You may even want to use a single hook, instead of a treble. I've been able to release many large pike that way and they end up lip hooked and no damage to the gills or lower throat, which is fatal.


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

Weatherby said:


> Most muskie guys that use flouro use over 100 lb test 135 I think. I would not use 30lb for a leader.
> 
> I would use a good single strand wire leader. As far as using live bait, I don't think the temps are quite right for that yet. (up north, they wait until the water temps drop into the 50's and lower). Also if using live bait please invest in a "quick strike rig" as you are far less likely to kill the muskie using one as you would be using a single hook.


i only use circle hooks.


----------

